# Colonial era Scarecrow costume



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I may be participating in a Ghost Tour this Halloween at a local historical farm as a spooky scarecrow. We have some ideas, but I would welcome any and all ideas to help scare the tourists. 

The idea is that I will be dressed as a scarecrow hanging on a tree or similar support and backlit by torches. We are definitely seeking an authentic period feel for the character. We plan on doing a burlap sack mask and sewing a period overcoat for me.

Thanks!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

sounds cool Johnny! found this on ebay its the sack mask from the new Fri film, thought that it may work for you with some alterations to it
FRIDAY the 13th JASON VOORHEES hooded mask NEW - eBay (item 230340539613 end time May-31-09 07:25:46 PDT)


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

How fun, johnny! Are you going to be carrying anything? Like an old-tyme pitchfork? Or maybe have it stuck in a pile of hay near you? Pitchforks are scary. I hope you'll share pics with us.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

JT - this article may give you some ideas.

The 1812 Garden Blog


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Death studios has a very cool scarecrow mask,check it out.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Interesting Hauntiholik! 

Johnny one of the best scares we ever had was on a hayride, we had 4 scarecrows and the last one came alive and jumped in the ride. People were jumping off running and screaming and we had to stop and collect them. Everyone said they thought the scarecrows were just visual and wouldn't be moving. Just a thought as it worked good for us.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and ideas.

To give you more of an idea of what the event and plantation is like, here's the link. 

I am fortunate enough to live about 10/15 minutes from the park and The Bates Motel and pass pass both on my daily commute to and from work.

Colonial Plantation Pennsylvania


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> JT - this article may give you some ideas.
> 
> The 1812 Garden Blog


Tim LOVED the article and that blog, so thanks again Haunti


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2007)

That sounds awesome. I had a custom scarecrow mask made for me last year, It looks really good. Ill post some pics if you would be interested.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

whatever you do be sure to line it with something soft like cotton, one of the actors at the local haunt wore one last year and was itching him like crazy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Good point, thanks again!


----------



## emphantasy (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you checked out the old Disney film, "Dr. Syn, alias The Scarecrow" I think it was called? Patrick McGoohan (The Prisoner) was a colonial reverend/freedom fighter, who dressed as a scarecrow to fight the English, along with two helpers. Pretty good costume, as I recall....


----------



## shopcomparecostumes (Jul 7, 2009)

A scarecrow costume sounds like a nice idea.... But what will it be made of??


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

emphantasy said:


> Have you checked out the old Disney film, "Dr. Syn, alias The Scarecrow" I think it was called? Patrick McGoohan (The Prisoner) was a colonial reverend/freedom fighter, who dressed as a scarecrow to fight the English, along with two helpers. Pretty good costume, as I recall....


Yup, my friend had the same in mind! Thanks again - great costume and mask there!


----------

